# Big Lemon shark on Spinfisher v 10500



## 32605 (Nov 1, 2012)

Caught this one two weeks ago, but figured I would post it based on the response from the lemon we caught the other night

Went out with spencer, whom I am mention in the post I am waiting for pics on still, and started pretty slow. We got out to the beach at the top of the outgoing tide, and couldn?t make bait for quite a bit. As the tide started to get out pretty good we started catching several small pompano and then the whiting brigade came so we had bait. 

I kayaked out my first line with a nice whiting hooked perfectly. After about 10 minutes my spinfisher goes off slowly, and then stops. Still lots of weight on the end, so I try to undo my weight? doesn?t budge. Ended up popping off my line when putting the drag in full and pulling up pretty good? maybe a monster ray? Oh well.

Spencer gets his whiting out and has something toy with it but doesn?t commit. We end up checking his bait and kayaking my spinfisher back out with a raunchy old ray chunk that has soaked at least 20 hours already and refrozen 3-4 times. Around 1030pm my spinfisher goes off and is off in a hurry. I turn up the drag to set the hook and normally on my spinfisher 10500 and 50-100lb jigging rod a blacktip will become almost non existent. I reeled in 2 5-6#8242;ers questioning if something was still on there? Well in this case that hook set only made the shark head for the next continent. Line was peeling off really quickly and took me down to the edge of the inside line indicator, at least 300 yards of 80lb line. I am a bit nervous since my line popped before and I didn?t think I was pushing it too hard so I keep the drag around 25-35lbs a good part of the fight, never quite fully locking down.

At this point we have some tourists watching who happened to be a good break since they had cameras and we didn?t! We get the shark to the surf and see the fins and I instantly see its a lemon? just as I think that she takes off for another run of 150+ yards. This continues on for ~45 minutes and we finally land her thanks to the help of Spencer and Olivia.










No tape on the beach, misplaced it last time? bummer. Its a good 2-3 feet longer than my 6'4 jigging rod. 










She was a handful, so heavy trying to release. Without the help of the waves I couldn?t drag her back into the surf to get her out. Didn?t take more than a minute of revival and she flicked her tail and swam off strong. Tourists were super happy to see this, although no longer want to go swimming, and it was our best shark in South Carolina so far.

Thank you Spencer and Olivia for landing and aiding in its healthy catch and release!!

Reel: Spinfisher V 10500
Rod: penn trq 50-100lb jigging rod
line: ~600 yds 80lb power pro super 8 
bait: previously used half of a ray wing
drop: ~75-100 yds

www.facebook.com/requiemfishing


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I saw it on SOS, congrats again


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice catch and thanks for sharing. How do you like the new Spinfisher? I have heard some good and bad things about them. Just wondering what your opinion is. Thanks.


----------



## 32605 (Nov 1, 2012)

I really like the 10500, It is a blacktip slayer, and handled this lemon without much problem. Took 30-40 minutes, but was not going full out. Maybe 20-25lbs of drag to be safe as I had a line break the run before which I later figured is because im dropping them too far and I have no mono topshot. Ive reeled in 6' blacktips saying hmm is that my weight (11-15oz spider weight) or a fish... and only when I get them to the first gut do they start putting the heat on again. I stuffed 600 yds of 80lbs powerpro super 8 on it pretty happy with it overall. 

The 8500 has landed a few solid nurses and blacktips as well by other members of my team. We are offering guides now and replacing all our battles with these since they are at least water resistant even if not fully waterproof.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work! Congrats on the catch.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the review on the SSV. I am pretty sure I am going to get a couple of 4500's for pier fishing. Thanks again.


----------

